# lambing season



## nihonchic

Hi everyone!

I'm describing a situation in which I was a volunteer on a sheep ranch in Idaho for an application to grad school.  I'm not sure how to express "lambing season." Here's what I've got so far:

"Este ano, tuve la oportunidad de trabajar con los pastores peruanos de un rancho de borregos. Durante el 'lambing season,' los pastores trabajan al lado de los practicantes veterinarios para cuidar de mas que 600 borreguitos cada semana. Por mi parte, interprete entre los pastores y otros voluntarios, y cuide de cuarenta borreguitos sin mama. Me dio vueltas la cabeza, pero fue una experiencia muy gratificante."

Thanks for any input you can give!


----------



## Halathian

nihonchic said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm describing a situation in which I was a volunteer on a sheep ranch in Idaho for an application to grad school. I'm not sure how to express "lambing season." Here's what I've got so far:
> 
> "Este a*ñ*o, tuve la oportunidad de trabajar con los pastores peruanos de un rancho de borregos/*ovejas*. Durante *la paridera*, los pastores trabajan al lado de los practicantes veterinarios para cuidar de mas que 600 borreguitos cada semana. Por mi parte, interprete entre los pastores y otros voluntarios, y cuide de cuarenta borreguitos sin mama. Me dio vueltas la cabeza, pero fue una experiencia muy gratificante."
> 
> Thanks for any input you can give!


----------



## jalibusa

"lambing season.": *Parición* from "parir", to give birth, no specifics as in calving etc.
"intérprete": *hice de intérprete.*
"mama" : *madre.*
"Me dio vueltas la cabeza" what are you trying to say?
Otherwise very good job!


----------



## rholt

Me dio vueltas la cabeza,
I suppose you mean, "It made my head spin..."?


----------



## Halathian

could it be "me volo la cabeza"? me volvio loc@!


----------



## nihonchic

Muchisimas gracias a todos!

Con eso de  "Me dio vueltas la cabeza", queria decir que "It made my head spin," o algo semejante. Piensan Uds. que es demasiado coloquial para solicitar a grad school?


----------



## jalibusa

Perhaps too colloquial to properly put it into Spanish; try something more descriptive and we'll give it a shot.


----------



## nihonchic

How about:

"Aprender el vocabulario especializado era difícil, pero fue una experiencia muy gratificante."

But I'd rather use a different word than "dificil," maybe more like "challenging" ("exigente"?).  Aja...maybe 

"Aprender el vocabulario especializado era exigente, pero, al fin y al cabo, fue una experiencia muy gratificante."

Vale?


----------



## jalibusa

"Aunque llevó trabajo aprender el vocabulario especializado, fué una experiencia muy gratificante."
Just one more comment: "practicantes veterinarios" I assume comes from "veterinary practitioners"; in Uruguay *"practicante"* when referring to someone in healtcare (human or animal) means someone who has not yet completed his college studies and is legally working with patients at a hospital or clinic, doing non-critical work. "Practitioner" I understand as a fuly-qualified veterinarian, if such is the case with your vets, plain *"veterinarios"* is the right word


----------



## nihonchic

You're right, "practicantes" was the best way that I could translate "intern" based on reading prior posts in the forum. The veterinarians that we worked with had not yet completed their studies.  If anyone knows of a better word, though, I'm interested!

Thanks for reworking the beginning of my sentence. I realize now that I have heard that phrase before ("llevar trabajo"), and it fits perfectly!

You guys (and gals) are awesome!


----------



## O Betanceiro

Creo que la traducción más común de "Lambing season" es "paridera", válida para cualquier mamífero, no solo ovinos


----------

